# Please help: What is this movie?



## whall (Aug 7, 2014)

When I was younger I woke up in the middle of the night and decided to watch tv . I turned on HBO or cinimax and Balance of Power was on then another movie came on and for the life of me I can't remember what it was or who was in it but I loved it . It was a bout an underground fighting completion where the fighter where locked in a cage with different weapons hung around and what ever lit up is what was used. Please if anyone can help by idenifing this movie it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, bro.

I don't recognize the movie. Was it American actors? Foreign? Real B movie like Balance of Power or something else? Anything else you remember about it?


----------



## whall (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome. It had American actors in it. If I had to guess I would say it was direct to video. I thought it had Lance Hendrickson and Lorenzo Lamas but I went through their IMDB pages and found nothing.


----------



## Buka (Aug 7, 2014)

From what I can see, the only movie they were in together was Rapid Exchange in 2003.  Rapid Exchange (Video 2003) - IMDb

But that doesn't sound like it could be it. I guess the thing to do would be to IMDB them both and click on each and every film, read each and every tag line, and see if anything jogs the memory.


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 8, 2014)

I may have a vague recollection of the movie... but as I recall, different weapons were made available at different points.  Maybe part of the recent Death Race remake, now that I think of it?  I seem to recall that there was a hand-to-hand set up prior to the races.


----------

